# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeuk(Pruritus) - Artikel

## Agnes574

Jeuk (pruritus) is een als hinderlijk ervaren sensatie die dwingt tot krabben of wrijven. Jeuk kan varieren van lichte jeuk bij milde irritatie van de huid tot een heftige,allesbeheersende toestand die normaal leven zo goed als onmogelijk maakt.

Jeuk kan plaatselijk en licht zijn, maar ook over het hele lichaam voorkomen en veel leed en last veroorzaken. Het kan zo hinderlijk zijn dat het lijdt tot slapeloosheid, depressie, agressie en zelfs suïcide-neigingen. 

Oorzaken van jeuk 
Men kan grofweg drie grote groepen van oorzaken onderscheiden: 

*Jeuk ten gevolge van een inwendige oorzaak
Deze vorm van jeuk wordt ook wel eens pruritus sine materia genoemd. Het is jeuk en krabeffecten zonder aanwezigheid van specifieke dermatologische afwijkingen die de jeuk kunnen verklaren. 

Mogelijke oorzaken van deze vorm van jeuk zijn: 
• Reactie op geneesmiddelen (zoals allopurinol, anti-coagulantia, chloroquine, goud- en nicotinezuurverbindingen, imidazolen, ivermectine, oestrogenen, antipsychotica (bv. fenothiazinen) en opioïden in alle toedieningsvormen). 
• Aambeien
• aarskloven (= anale fissuren)
• chronische nierinsufficiëntie
• ijzergebrek (anemie)
• leverziekten
• zwangerschap (ten gevolge van cholestasis, een galaandoening) en postmenopauze 
• reuma (o.a. reumatoïde artritis)
• schildklieraandoening (hyperthyreoïdie en hypothyreoïdie)
• diabetes 
• reuma
• parasieten (zoals luizen, schurft...) en wormen
• kanker (leukemie lymfomen zoals Hodgkin en non-Hodgkin, multiple myeloma, borst- en maagkanker)
• AIDS
• eosinofilie / hypereosinofiel syndroom
• voedingsallergie of intolerantie
• bijschildklieraandoening (hyperparathyreoïdie)
• jicht
• multiple sclerose
• systeemziekten (Sjögren syndroom)
• psychisch
Meestal geven deze afwijkingen veralgemeende jeuk over het hele lichaam, soms vooral op armen en benen en op de rug. 


*Jeuk ten gevolge van een huidaandoening of infectie 
Deze vorm van jeuk wordt ook pruritus cum materia genoemd.
Mensen met een huidaandoening kunnen jeuk hebben over hun hele lichaam. Ook kan jeuk vooral op bepaalde plekken voorkomen. Jeuk in de huidplooien (polsen, ellebogen, knieën) en aan de handen komt vooral voor bij mensen met eczeem. Mensen met psoriasis hebben vaak jeuk op hun hoofd. Ook is bekend dat de randen van de psoriasisplekken jeuken.

Huidaandoeningen en –infecties die gepaard kunnen gaan met jeuk zijn o.m.:
• droge huid (bv. ouderdomshuid, asteatosis cutis )
• atopische dermatitisch (eczeem)
• contacteczeem
• netelroos (urticaria)
• psoriasis
• scabies, pediculosis, e.a. epizoönosen
• lichen simplex chronicus 
• lichen planus
• zonnebrand
• herpes simplex
• waterpokken (varicella)
• pityrosporon folliculitis
• schimmelinfecties (zoals candiasis, tinea, zwemmerseczeem)
• miliaria cristallina en rubra 

*Jeuk door beten, steken of huidcontact
Verschillende insecten (muggen, steekvliegen, vlo, teek, luis, schaamluis, schurftmijt, harige rupsen, enz.) kunnen via beten, steken of direct huidcontact lokaal hevige jeuk en ontstekingsverschijnselen veroorzaken. Ook sommige dieren (bv. kwallen), planten (bv. brandnetel) en irriterende stoffen (bv. wol, glaswol, chemicaliën) kunnen jeuk veroorzaken. 

Hoe ontstaat jeuk? 
Het mechanisme van jeuk is niet goed bekend. Waarschijnlijk worden specifieke ‘jeukzenuwen’ in de huid geprikkeld. Die zenuwen kunnen worden geactiveerd door bepaalde eiwitten zoals histamine, neuropeptiden en prostaglandinen. Deze stoffen komen vooral vrij bij ontstekingen van de huid.
Factoren die jeuk kunnen verergeren zijn o.m. water, zeep, droge lucht, warmte, transpiratie, irritatie door textielvezels of glaswol, en alcohol. Ook de gemoedstoestand kan een invloed hebben. Zo kunnen bijvoorbeeld spanningen of stress jeuk verergeren. 

Behandeling 
De behandeling van de jeuk is afhankelijk van de oorzaak. In eerste instantie moet altijd gepoogd worden om de onderliggende oorzaak te behandelen en te genezen of alleszins onder controle te houden.
Indien dat niet kan of niet volstaat, dan kunnen een aantal hygiënische maatregelen de jeuk verlichten en kunnen eventueel ook geneesmiddelen worden gebruikt. 

Hygiënische maatregelen 
1. Let op de dagelijkse huidverzorging
• Douche niet te lang (5 tot 10 minuten).
• Gebruik lauw water (maximaal 30 graden Celsius).
• Gebruik een zeepvervanger, zoals ongeparfumeerde badolie.
• Voeg eventueel een beetje baksoda (bicarbonaat) toe aan het badwater. 
• Droog uw huid deppend af.
• Verzorg de huid met de voorgeschreven zalf. 

2. Maatregelen die de jeuk tijdelijk verlichten
• Dep na het douchen of baden de huid droog en zalf de huid direct in.
• Koel de huid met lauw water, koude omslagen, ventilator, koele wijde kleding, door te blazen op de huid of naar buiten te gaan. Ook bij insectensteken en andere vormen van directe huidirritatie is afkoelen meestal effectief. Het huismiddel azijn werkt enigszins omdat een lichte brandende sensatie in de beetwond de jeukprikkel kan onderdrukken.
• Gebruik ijspakkingen (coldpacks) als jeuk op een klein gebied voorkomt. Doe een doek of washandje om de coldpack, leg de coldpack nooit direct op de huid. 

3. Vermijd factoren die de jeuk verergeren
• Vermijd warmte door het dragen van koele kleding en door de verwarming niet te hoog te zetten.
• Douche direct na hevig zweten en verzorg vervolgens uw huid.
• Vermijd knellende of ruwe, prikkelende kleding als wol, draag katoen. Ook is het belangrijk vochtdoorlatende kleding te dragen, dus geen nylon.
• Wees matig met alcohol.
• Zorg voor een goede conditie door voldoende slaap.
• Spoel uw kleding na het wassen zorgvuldig uit zodat er geen zeepresten achterblijven.
• Droge lucht kan jeuk verergeren, bijvoorbeeld door airconditioning. Zorg voor goede ventilatie en hang bakjes water aan de verwarming.
• Chemische oplossingen kunnen de jeuk verergeren, ga er voorzichtig mee om. Bescherm uw huid en draag zonodig handschoenen of een mondmasker. 

4. Voorkom veelvuldig krabben
Krabben is een eerste, reflexmatige reactie op jeuk en geeft gewoonlijk voor enkele minuten verlichting. Het leidt echter ook tot beschadiging van de huid en secretie van ontstekingsmediatoren, waardoor de jeuk verder toeneemt. Uitgebreid krabben kan een onderliggende huidaandoening verergeren en zo een vicieuze cirkel veroorzaken. 
• Zorg voor schone, gladde en kort geknipte nagels.
• Trek katoenen handschoenen aan, ook ‘s nachts (deze zijn verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek).
• Bedek de huid, door kleding of verband. Krab dus niet op de blote huid. 

Voor mensen met chronische huidziekten en hevige jeuk wordt momenteel in Nederland ook geëxperimenteerd met een zogenaamd krabbeheersingsprogramma dat werd uitgewerkt aan de universiteit van Utrecht. Patiënten die volgens de richtlijn behandeld worden hebben al na drie maanden beduidend minder last van jeuk dan patiënten die alleen de normale behandeling ondergaan. De richtlijn ‘Omgaan met jeuk’ voorziet in een speciaal spreekuur waarin een verpleegkundige analyseert wat de achterliggende oorzaken voor de jeuk zijn. Ook krijgt de patiënt steun en tips om zijn gedrag aan te passen.
Het krabbeheersingsprogramma bestaat uit vier stappen: 
(1) noteren hoe vaak en wanneer u krabt; 
(2) het bepalen van een concreet doel (bv. op een bepaalde tijd niet meer te krabben, om in een bepaalde situatie niet meer te krabben of om op een deel van uw lichaam niet meer te krabben). 
(3) Hoe ga ik dit doel bereiken: Zoeken naar gedrag dat u niet tegelijk met het krabben kunt uitvoeren (bv. vastpakken van een oorbel, spelen met geld of knikkers in uw (broek)zak…)
(4) Oefenen van het gekozen gedrag. 


Lokale anti-jeukmiddelen (antipruriginosa) 
• Crèmes of gels op basis van menthol
• Fenolhoudende preparaten (Calamine-lotion) worden afgeraden bij grote of beschadigde huidoppervlakten vanwege het gevaar van opname. 
• Het gebruik van kamfer is achterhaald. 
• Capsaïcine crème is effectief maar geeft wel vaak roodheid en irritatie van de huid.
• Uitwendige antihistaminica zoals Azaron (difenhydramine) worden vanwege de kans op allergische reacties niet aanbevolen. 
• lokale anaesthetica worden om dezelfde reden niet aanbevolen, maar bij gebruik van lidocaïne (Emla, Xylocaine) of pramocaïne (pramocaïne 1% en zinkoxide 10% in hydrofobe crème) treden weinig problemen op. Lokale anaesthetica worden vooral gebruikt bij gelokaliseerde jeuk zoals anusjeuk (pruritus ani) ten gevolge van bv. aambeien. 
• Teerzalven en bufexamac zalf of crème hebben jeuk-dempende eigenschappen.
• Lokale corticosteroïden hebben meestal een goed anti-jeuk effect, maar zijn minder geschikt voor de lange behandeling van jeuk omwille van het risico op verdunning (atrofie) van de huid. Ze worden vooral toegepast bij ernstige jeuk ten gevolge van chronische huidziekten. 
• Immunomodulerende crèmes en zalven worden soms bij chrmonische huidziekten voorgeschreven. 

Bij een droge huid kan men vetcrèmes (bv. 20% vaseline in cetomacrogolcrème, of witte vaseline gemengd met gelijke delen lanette crème of paraffine liquidum) en vochtinbrengende crèmes gebruiken. 


Orale anti-jeukmiddelen 
Antihistaminica zijn effectief bij jeuk van allergische oorsprong, zoals bij netelroos en atopische dermatitis. Ze hebben als bijkomend voordeel dat ze een licht slaapverwekkend effect hebben en daardoor de slaapkwaliteit verbeteren die kan verstoord zijn door de jeuk. De behandeling moet voortgezet worden zolang de jeuk aanhoudt.
Ook bij sommige vormen van jeuk ten gevolge van inwendige ziekten (bv. bepaalde leveraandoeningen) kunnen orale antihistaminica helpen.
Bij jeuk ten gevolge van een inwendige ziekte zoals bv. nierinsufficiëntie worden soms specifieke behandelingen tegen de jeuk toegepast. 

(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------

